# Vette Guy Helping Out A Gto Friend



## mph1972 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was talking to a buddy of mine and wanted to know where the best place is to get wheels for his 2004 GTO. He mentioned he has had trouble finding wheels, because of the GTO's unique wheel pattern. Any links or advice would be great.

BTW, appreciate you guys helping out on my very first POST.

Micah:cheers


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

I am a Corvette & GTO owner and i am going through the same drill... interesting is the fact that the even though the C5 and the GTO have the slightly different bolt patterns 5X120.65 vs 5X120mm Corvettes wheels will still bolt up to the GTO! I have some custom wheels that were on my Z06 that I thought would look great on the GTO but they I believe they are too big and the offset is not correct. 
I have been looking on line and made a few calls... there are some nice wheels out there but you have to be conservative when it comes to sticking anything BIGGER than stock on the car because of the offset, there isn't a big selection of wider wheels with the "perfect offset" and to go bigger a lot of folks are having to roll the rear fender lips to clear the tire and eliminate rubbing issues. This is an issue especially when you are looking for a stagger fittment 8" wide in fromt and 9" wide in back with more lip!!! There may be a wheel out there that fits the bill... and if thats the case everyone would be jumping on it and we'd all end up with the same wheels on our GTO's.. So much for trying to be unique!

Roper


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO is 5X120mm, which is the same size and offset as the BMW 3 series. 

Here are 3 links from our supporting vendors for GTO wheels;

[URL="http://www.xmsengineering.com/wheels/"]http://www.xmsengineering.com/wheels/[/URL]

[URL="http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTWHEELS"]http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTWHEELS[/URL]

[URL="http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html"]http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html[/URL]


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Randy,

Will I have any issues with 18X7 40mm front and 18X8 45mm rears???

TIA - Roper


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a great thread, 05goat list many options on wheels and offsets.

Good luck,

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6585


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here is something that a member put up yesterday that is now a sticky may answer some questions

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Great information!!!! Thanks for the assist!

Roper


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO Roper said:


> Great information!!!! Thanks for the assist!
> 
> Roper


thats why we are here:cheers


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

mph1972 said:


> I was talking to a buddy of mine and wanted to know where the best place is to get wheels for his 2004 GTO. He mentioned he has had trouble finding wheels, because of the GTO's unique wheel pattern. Any links or advice would be great.
> 
> BTW, appreciate you guys helping out on my very first POST.
> 
> Micah:cheers


Do you have Prime? Amazon has good prices plus free shipping


----------

